# java an aus schalten im ie6



## gast1 (30. Jul 2005)

Tach. 
Weis zufällig jemand obs für den internet exlporer 6 n toolbar oder plugin gibt wo man javascript und activex 
bequem per button an und aus switchen kann?
Hab schon bei google gesucht aber da gabs immer nur diese "prefbar-toolbar" für mozilla firefox...


----------



## Roar (30. Jul 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben
extras->internetoptionen->erweitert


----------



## Gast (2. Aug 2005)

ja das mit extras->internetoptionen->erweitert weiss ich aber das dauert mir immer zulange weil man da bestimmt 5 mal klicken muss. gibst da nich n tool so das zum beisspiel neben dem extras-button noch n button is wo man einfach java an/aus schalten kann oder so was in der richtung?


----------



## tüdelü (2. Aug 2005)

Schaff dirn vernünftigen Browser an!


----------



## Sky (3. Aug 2005)

gast1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab schon bei google gesucht aber da gabs immer nur diese "prefbar-toolbar" für mozilla firefox...


Dann lad Dir doch den firefox runter!


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Aug 2005)

Im Opera kann man das mit F12 und einen Mausklick erledigen...


----------



## Gast (5. Aug 2005)

danke für die antworten. Will aber keinen andern browser.das muss doch auch für den ie6 gehen den gibts doch schon sooo lange


----------



## Sky (5. Aug 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke für die antworten. Will aber keinen andern browser.das muss doch auch für den ie6 gehen den gibts doch schon sooo lange


Also, ok, wenn Du beim IE bleiben willst... mir fällt da noch was ein: Ich musste mal verschiede Java-Versionen für den IE unterstützen und habe mir, damit ich nicht immer alles einstellen muss *.reg-Files geschrieben, um die Java-Version zu wechseln. Vielleicht kannst du Dir auch etwas ähnliches für dein Problem schreiben!?


----------



## Gast (18. Aug 2005)

Na gut dann werd ich dass mal versuchen und die registry durchstöbern. wenn was funzt meld ich mich wieder.bis dann...


----------

